# dvr strg file - how do i view it



## help_crissy (Jun 20, 2012)

I have video footage from our dvr system but no software to open it. 
Can anyone tell me what software I need to open a .strg file. 
THanks


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

No telling. You'll need to find out what codecs are being used for audio and video.

Tools For Analyzing System and Media Codecs (some install searchers and toolbars if you don't opt out, so read the pages while installing and always use the advanced or custom installation options where the add-ons often appear):

GSpot Information Appliance (video codec identification utility)

CodecInstaller (System codec and media analyzer and installer)

5Star Media Analyst

InstalledCodec (Shows all codecs, enable/disable)

VideoInspector (codec and media analysis)

MediaInfoGUI (Shows format/codecs/properties of audio and video files)

Sherlock (checks audio and video files, codecs versions, broken codecs, etc.)

AVIcodec (media analyzer)


----------



## ckphilli (Apr 29, 2006)

http://www.file-extensions.org/strg-file-extension


----------

